# Rideshare driver and sexual harassment



## Uberiser (Nov 26, 2016)

get a dashcam ASAP

Comments on the thread are so anti-Uber




__ https://www.facebook.com/victoriapolice/posts/1307015336037266


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Most comments appear to be from disgruntled taxi drivers. A camera inside a taxi does not take videos. It takes a picture whenever a door is opened and doesn't record audio unless the alarm button is pressed. Their arguments make no sense at all. 

Passengers do not like dashcams. Until such time as Uber mandates the use of one, I would recommend against using one.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

fields said:


> Most comments appear to be from disgruntled taxi drivers. A camera inside a taxi does not take videos. It takes a picture whenever a door is opened and doesn't record audio unless the alarm button is pressed. Their arguments make no sense at all.
> 
> Passengers do not like dashcams. Until such time as Uber mandates the use of one, I would recommend against using one.


Taxi cameras in QLD record video 24/7 showing all passengers. The problem with the case mentioned is the lack of evidence that anything actually happened. Say for example there are two people in the car, passenger says driver/he/she touched me inappropriately, drivers says nope, certainly didn't. It's bad for drivers and bad for passengers!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Instyle said:


> Taxi cameras in QLD record video 24/7 showing all passengers. The problem with the case mentioned is the lack of evidence that anything actually happened. Say for example there are two people in the car, passenger says driver/he/she touched me inappropriately, drivers says nope, certainly didn't. It's bad for drivers and bad for passengers!


Particularly if there was no passenger, and the driver has a split personality.
That situation can get *really *messy.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Particularly if there was no passenger, and the driver has a split personality.
> That situation can get *really *messy.


Is such a driver eligible to use a T2 lane?


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Is such a driver eligible to use a T2 lane?


Only if they are Bipolar!  And I can laugh, because I live with one and I know how it is... if you didn't laugh, you'd be crying all the time!


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> Only if they are Bipolar!  And I can laugh, because I live with one and I know how it is... if you didn't laugh, you'd be crying all the time!


So ......you live alone???


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Grand said:


> So ......you live alone???


Truthfully, (a word that may or may not be an oxymoron in this context), for much of the time, between her chronic pain issues causing us to sleep in different rooms, and the heightened manic periods during the summer, I not only feel like I live alone but I wish that I did!

There is no longer any romantic love in the relationship. I once viewed her as a sexy and vibrant young woman with a lust for life. Now I feel like a tired father/big brother with a family member that I am responsible for.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> Truthfully, (a word that may or may not be an oxymoron in this context), for much of the time, between her chronic pain issues causing us to sleep in different rooms, and the heightened manic periods during the summer, I not only feel like I live alone but I wish that I did!
> 
> There is no longer any romantic love in the relationship. I once viewed her as a sexy and vibrant young woman with a lust for life. Now I feel like a tired father/big brother with a family member that I am responsible for.


Respect.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Respect.


Thank you.


----------



## Nawdy (Jul 26, 2016)

It is not ok to make fun of sexual harassment nor to make fun of Bipolar persons .... how does this contribute to this thread and how does this help this forum or its reputation.

The people participating in taking this topic to this low point should be ashamed.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Nawdy said:


> It is not ok to make fun of sexual harassment nor to make fun of Bipolar persons .... how does this contribute to this thread and how does this help this forum or its reputation.
> 
> The people participating in taking this topic to this low point should be ashamed.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

While I can appreciate - to some extant - your concern, humor is one of the best coping mechanisms for dealing with a ****ed up world. When my bi-polar room-mate (former lover) began hearing voices a few summers ago and began looking in all the closets, and even the stove, to find the girl she believed I had stashed somewhere it was quite laughable, even while it was tragic. I had to let things get really bad before I was able to have her committed against her will to a 30 day rehab at Hallbrook in Westport Connecticut.

To this day, when she starts acting up, I walk into the kitchen and open the oven door. I say: "Michelle, how are ya doing in there? Are you warm enough or should I light the oven? Sh! Quiet down! She'll hear you!"

My mentally ill best friend will start throwing things at me, but I will have usually succeeded in showing her what an ass she's being.

Who we are today is the sum of our experiences. It seems that at the not terribly old age of 63 I have had a lot more varied experiences than many people here. I would not wish my life on anyone else, but it IS my life and I will live it as I see fit.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Nawdy said:


> It is not ok to make fun of sexual harassment nor to make fun of Bipolar persons .... how does this contribute to this thread and how does this help this forum or its reputation.
> 
> The people participating in taking this topic to this low point should be ashamed.


Nawdy, I take your point. Sorry.


----------



## Nawdy (Jul 26, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Nawdy, I take your point. Sorry.


Thanks Mate ... Just an Aussie Bloke talking to others and just saying we stepped over the line here.

All good



Retired Senior said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> While I can appreciate - to some extant - your concern, humor is one of the best coping mechanisms for dealing with a &%[email protected]!*ed up world. When my bi-polar room-mate (former lover) began hearing voices a few summers ago and began looking in all the closets, and even the stove, to find the girl she believed I had stashed somewhere it was quite laughable, even while it was tragic. I had to let things get really bad before I was able to have her committed against her will to a 30 day rehab at Hallbrook in Westport Connecticut.
> 
> ...


I believe you have had it tough ... just saying this is a very public forum and this wouldn't be what I would consider to be the appropriate place for this discussion .... maybe in a more private space, but I do hope your circumstances improve for the better for yourself and your much loved friend.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Nawdy, Grand, etc.
I do apologize for meandering and not staying on point. It's just I have a hard time answering a question like: "Why don't you like to have passengers in the front passenger seat?" without giving a full explanation. I will try to keep my answers shorter and tone down the melodramatics...


----------



## Uberiser (Nov 26, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> Nawdy, Grand, etc.
> I do apologize for meandering and not staying on point. It's just I have a hard time answering a question like: "Why don't you like to have passengers in the front passenger seat?" without giving a full explanation. I will try to keep my answers shorter and tone down the melodramatics...


I sincerely wish you and your spouse well and I hope things turn to the better ....


----------



## Nawdy (Jul 26, 2016)

I actually don't have a camera setup in my car and have been contemplating it ... could save the he said she said potential problems but I haven't had any problems so far ubering. 

I guess all it takes is one problem and if the camera resolves it, it has paid for itself. Other than that it may give peace of mind to some drivers or it may provide other drivers with a sense of security.

A camera isn't to expensive to set up wouldn't hurt to put one in.


----------



## Uberiser (Nov 26, 2016)

Nawdy said:


> I actually don't have a camera setup in my car and have been contemplating it ... could save the he said she said potential problems but I haven't had any problems so far ubering.
> 
> I guess all it takes is one problem and if the camera resolves it, it has paid for itself. Other than that it may give peace of mind to some drivers or it may provide other drivers with a sense of security.
> 
> A camera isn't to expensive to set up wouldn't hurt to put one in.


I got one, cost me a week's revenue, but better than an incident costing me tens of grands on lawyer fees later on


----------



## drivindad (Jun 29, 2015)

fields said:


> Passengers do not like dashcams. Until such time as Uber mandates the use of one, I would recommend against using one.


Really, not one passenger has said anything to me. Some ask about it...

I would not drive without one


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

Get a sticker stating that you are recording both video and audio. Advice given by a lawyer. If you don't have a sign or sticker saying so your dashcam video will be tossed in the bin by police.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Skyblue6 said:


> If you don't have a sign or sticker saying so your dashcam video will be tossed in the bin by police.


Will certainly not be admitted as evidence in court. But may still be of some use in the police investigation of a complaint.


----------



## LevittownPa (Nov 15, 2016)

Nawdy said:


> I actually don't have a camera setup in my car and have been contemplating it ... could save the he said she said potential problems but I haven't had any problems so far ubering.
> 
> I guess all it takes is one problem and if the camera resolves it, it has paid for itself. Other than that it may give peace of mind to some drivers or it may provide other drivers with a sense of security.
> 
> A camera isn't to expensive to set up wouldn't hurt to put one in.


 I'm a new driver in Philly, USA, 6 weeks on the job. Put a ($50 USD) camera in last week, (Amazon) only 2 comments were very positive. Certainly we live in different cultures, to a degree, but people are people to a large degree. Plus if I'm in an accident, it may shed some liability from me... or maybe not


----------



## LevittownPa (Nov 15, 2016)

PS, FB link not working here


----------

